# Tiels in the shower



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Both of my tiel's love going in the shower  just curious if anyone else's tiel likes to go in the shower.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Baby LOVES it! She loves rain(see my sig) and the shower...(don't laugh but sometimes if I don't have to wash my hair she sits on head..lol)


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Both mine love it too!!  They sit on the shampoo rack while i wash my hair and then i let them go nuts under the spray.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Good! I'm not the only one who thinks it's ok to take a shower with your tiel..lol


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> Both mine love it too!!  They sit on the shampoo rack while i was my hair and then i let them go nuts under the spray.


thats where mine sit when i wash my hair...hehe 



Babyluv12 said:


> Baby LOVES it! She loves rain(see my sig) and the shower...(don't laugh but sometimes if I don't have to wash my hair she sits on head..lol)


Georgie loves to sit on my head in the shower...lol


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I want to try and see if Spike likes the shower. I got a shower perch. Do you introduce them slow or do they just go in because you are in there and it must be safe?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> I want to try and see if Spike likes the shower. I got a shower perch. Do you introduce them slow or do they just go in because you are in there and it must be safe?


I just took mine right in with me...lol and never had a problem they both love the shower, georgie likes to sit right on you in the shower, Ollie I find he likes to sit on the shampoo rack and sometimes they just like to sit on top of the shower curtains


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> I want to try and see if Spike likes the shower. I got a shower perch. Do you introduce them slow or do they just go in because you are in there and it must be safe?


I just took mine right in too. Just make sure the water pressure is not high and the temp is good.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I didn't introduce them gradually either. Make sure you don't put them fully under the spray and that the spray isn't too hard/hot. I get them in a bathy mood by splashing water at them while they're on the shampoo rack. Then i put them a bit closer so they're getting spray bouncing of my shoulders and stuff. I make sure their head never goes under the full spray of the shower.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> I make sure their head never goes under the full spray of the shower.


Good point Bea. I'm always careful about wetting her head. (scared of ear infections and such)
Just start small and then you can spray their belly a little , their back..etc..


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> Good point Bea. I'm always careful about wetting her head. (scared of ear infections and such)


I'm careful more because it's not fun for them to get water in their nose.  They get wheezy and sneeze a lot.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> I didn't introduce them gradually either. Make sure you don't put them fully under the spray and that the spray isn't too hard/hot. I get them in a bathy mood by splashing water at them while they're on the shampoo rack. Then i put them a bit closer so they're getting spray bouncing of my shoulders and stuff. I make sure their head never goes under the full spray of the shower.


I do the exact same thing  Ollie likes to stay on the shampoo rack so I just splash little bits of water on him


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

We're such good mommies..lol


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Well i missed this thread. Yes i take mine to sometimes. I havn't taken them for one in a while now though because its hard because they have no were to perch. Maybe i'll try tonight. Maybe i'll get some more wet tiel pics.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

birdieness said:


> Well i missed this thread. Yes i take mine to sometimes. I havn't taken them for one in a while now though because its hard because they have no were to perch. Maybe i'll try tonight. Maybe i'll get some more wet tiel pics.


how about on top of the shower curtain rod, mine like to go there as well


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

mien go up there but don't get wet. I just gave slush a misting. Hugs was to much of a wuss lol.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

birdieness said:


> mien go up there but don't get wet. I just gave slush a misting. Hugs was to much of a wuss lol.


awww poor Hugs...hehe I love the name hugs thats to cute


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

i love his name to. He my little cuddle bug. He came down today to tell me his left story. Little sook doesn't seem to like water. I'll get them in the shower soon. They are getting feather dust everywere there now.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I've seen shampoo racks that suction cup to the shower walls. That would make a great bird perch if you don't want to pay the crazy prices for an actual shower perch.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> I've seen shampoo racks that suction cup to the shower walls. That would make a great bird perch if you don't want to pay the crazy prices for an actual shower perch.


That's a good idea. Those prices are crazy. Mine perches on the towel rack right outside the shower and I bring her in whenever she wants.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> That's a good idea. Those prices are crazy.


The only place i've seen a shower perch it was about $30. No way i'm paying that much for some PVC pipe.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> The only place i've seen a shower perch it was about $30. No way i'm paying that much for some PVC pipe.


I did not even know they made shower perches...lol I will just stick with my shampoo rack


----------

